# Getting the first line of laminate straight



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Using a chalk line, snap a line on the floor. The line should be one width of flooring plus the suggested offset from the wall. 
Make marks at each end of the room and snap as long a line as possible.
Measure from this line to the opposite wall to confirm that the last row of flooring will be acceptable, ie: straight to that other wall.
Adjust the snap line if required. May need to erase the first line or use a different colour.
Place the first line of flooring on the line. Tongue out. Then set your wedges behind the flooring to maintain the straight edge.

hope this helps.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the recognition but out of context the comment doesn't mean very much.


----------



## stevenson66 (Sep 28, 2008)

When snapping the chalk line how do you know that the chalk line is straight. Do you line up the edge of the board with the chaulk line

Trying to put down a laminate floor 12mm. This is in an older apartment with walls that are not even. How do you get the first line of laminate boards straight to the wall so that all that follow will not be on a slant

_2 threads on same issue merged
Moderator_


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> When snapping the chalk line how do you know that the chalk line is straight. Do you line up the edge of the board with the chalk line


Forget the board for now. All chalk lines when pulled tight create straight lines, that's why chalk lines are used to begin with. This is guaranteed.

Let's go through this one more time. Measure out away from the longest wall the width of a board plus the needed gap. Make a mark on the floor with a pencil. Do this at both ends of the room/wall. Then grab a friend to help you stretch the chalk line taught between the two pencil marks.

Snap a line.

Measure from the chalk line mark across to the opposite wall to verify the distances from end to end are basically equal. (It will be a different measurement of course this time.)If they are equal from end to end, you are good to go. If they are not equal some adjustment in the line is necessary to split the difference.

Once the line is final lay-in the first row of boards and install the spacers at the wall. Additional shimming may be required to get the first row of boards to meet the chalk line perfectly. Once the boards are positioned on the line and pushing them towards the wall results in no movement due to the shimming, you are then good to go.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

This is a duplicate post. The original post already has comments. This post should be disregarded.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/getting-first-line-laminate-straight-86527/


----------

